# Picture of a Kiko Buck (Big Guy)



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 22, 2009)

I just had to put this guy on here.  I just did his feet, wormed and gave him an LA-200 shot. Then let him loose with the owners new herd of Kiko does.  I thought one of us one going to get hurt in the process  (me or the goat).  It all went well, but we were both drained by the time I got done.






Chris


----------



## TxMom (Jul 22, 2009)

Ooooooh...he is awesome!  I don't think I want him here though...I would be scared.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 22, 2009)

I helped a guy trim hooves on a Boer buck that had to weigh close to 400lb..  Luckily, the buck was a former show animal...very gentle and very forgiving, or he'd have prolly killed the both of us.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 22, 2009)

He is a big boy. Glad you both made it though! 

BTW-DH's truck is the same color.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 22, 2009)

How much does that bad boy weigh? I can't believe how big he is! I will say, he is good looking though.

I think I will stick with Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## freemotion (Jul 22, 2009)

Holy carp!!!!


----------



## SS (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool I want one


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 23, 2009)

Our former kiko buck, KikoMan, (pictured below at 18 mos) was out of the legendary Kiko buck "Loverboy" who died last year.  He was only here for 2 years because he was the most cantankerous creature on earth.  We swore he flossed his teeth on hot wire, and scratched his rump on barb.  There was no keeping him in or dealing w/ him in a pasture situation, he owned the place. 






It took 4 grown men to load him when he left, they estimated he weighed around 300-350#.
I do NOT miss him, but boy howdy did he make some niiiice kids when he was here.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Jul 23, 2009)

Other than his beard and horns he did not look all that impressive, a little on the thin side. The bottom boy looks great.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 23, 2009)

He is on the thin side, but that is from shipping stress.  He went from Pennsylvania to Fayetteville, N.C. and then back to Virginia.  If he had not been on the road so long I don't think I could have handled him on my own.  I have to finish his feet next week (they were quite bad) when I do I will try to get another picture.  I expect him to fill out real quick.  He has to be close to 225 to 250 lbs after going to 3 markets in a week, he is looking quite good.

Chris


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 23, 2009)

Griffin's Ark said:
			
		

> He is on the thin side, but that is from shipping stress.  He went from Pennsylvania to Fayetteville, N.C. and then back to Virginia.  If he had not been on the road so long I don't think I could have handled him on my own.  I have to finish his feet next week (they were quite bad) when I do I will try to get another picture.  I expect him to fill out real quick.  He has to be close to 225 to 250 lbs after going to 3 markets in a week, he is looking quite good.
> 
> Chris


He looks _alive_, which is more than you could say for a lot of goats after being subjected to all that.  There are some goats you could move across the street and have hem go down with shipping fever...  :/


----------

